# A good salary?



## NJB55 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello everyone

please excuses me if this is a well established thread which I have failed to see..

Although I was originally from South Africa I have spent my entire working life in the UK, over 15 years. My family has recently decided to return to South Africa to try and improve our quality of life. 

My question revolves around the monthly salary and how much is enough. Obviously the more the better but unfortunately I am no lottery winner and both my wife and I will need to work. Because we are both South African, we envisage that getting work will not be a problems and what we do seems have reasonable opportunities for employment.

1) is R50k per month a good salary, an average salary or a bad salary? (I understand that it is a matter of opinion. That is what I am looking for)
2) in your opinion, what is a good combined salary, as my wife would also need to work. (We intend to live in JNB, northern suburbs and we would like to maintain a good quality of life. We are not fancy people)

Any feedback would be much appreciated


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

NJB55 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> please excuses me if this is a well established thread which I have failed to see..
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think these salary questions are SO hard to answer. What I might this is a bad salary you might think is great! Everyone has different standards of living!

Just check out this thread the other day asking about a salary more then half of yours for R20,000 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...s-living-south-africa/389218-cost-living.html

What I would do is look up an apartment house that you and your wife like. 
Car
Insurance
Petrol
Traveling 
Internet & Cable
Extras (going out, food...)

And see what the total is. You can get a better ballpark of what you need to be earning.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

NJB55 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> please excuses me if this is a well established thread which I have failed to see..
> 
> ...


Is it 50K before or after deduction of tax, medical aid, pension etc etc. If you clear 50K a month then it is a good salary.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have been trying to get an answer to this question from family and friends in SA but mostly they are evasive. I am moving back shortly and would have liked to be more sure that I will be OK, but alas no straight forward answers.
Here is what I have:

1. Standing expenses including electricity, water, rates and taxes, basic food shopping, modest petrol, armed response, garden service once a week, DSTV (like sky in UK), medical aid(but you as I will have to pay a premium as we are 'new' members - I think it is about a 50% premium hike)
R18000

Excludes:
0. Accommodation (rental or purchase) varies but will be more than R10000pm in northern suburbs I suspect
1. Car costs (lease or purchase) - cars are expensive
2. Internet as this varies wildly depending on what you want. (R300 to R3000pm)
3. Entertainment other than DSTV
4. Domestic help
5. Education and other costs for children

Now this analysis is open to be shot down.
So in my analysis R50000 will allow a nice standard of living but not quite luxurious.
R40000 will provide a bit better than basic standard of living.
R30000 will be a squeeze in the northern suburbs
Less than that you will be in trouble.

Things have changed a lot since you left.
A friend of mine has a business and has been developing a product for about 4 years, steered by a government department. Last week he was informed that that government department no longer purchases from local companies that are not black owned. His workforce is a 2 on some government rating. Needless to say he was devastated. This will give you an idea of employment opportunities.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

shumifan49 said:


> I have been trying to get an answer to this question from family and friends in SA but mostly they are evasive. I am moving back shortly and would have liked to be more sure that I will be OK, but alas no straight forward answers.
> Here is what I have:
> 
> 1. Standing expenses including electricity, water, rates and taxes, basic food shopping, modest petrol, armed response, garden service once a week, DSTV (like sky in UK), medical aid(but you as I will have to pay a premium as we are 'new' members - I think it is about a 50% premium hike)
> ...



Check with Discovery I was going to join them about 5 years ago, and I don't remember there being a new member premium fee.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

> Check with Discovery I was going to join them about 5 years ago, and I don't remember there being a new member premium fee.


I found that on their website. It applies when you have not been part of a medical aid in the preceding years - I can't remember what the minimum period is that is required to avoid this surcharge. In general the law allows the premium surcharge for people joining a medical aid that are not current members of a medical aid (transferring from another medical aid scheme).


----------



## CharlieSA (Jul 12, 2014)

I have been studying the same issues, and have some practical answers which might help a bit:

1. For arguments sake you can work on petrol costs of R1/km. ex. 50km/day of driving kids and back and forth to work for a month would roughly set you back R1500
2. Depending of financing options and car models/specs, could set you back between R2500 - R10 000, there are numerous vehicle financing calculators online.
3. Cellphone contracts (if you not going to do prepaid) roughly between R200 - R500pm per phone. 
4. Schools, upwards of R50 000/per child if you will be looking at private schools
5. Hospital plan for myself, wife, and newborn, roughly R 3000/m with discovery. We are relatively young and active, so dont need much more yet. No new member joining fee.
6. Rent/buy will largely depend on personal preference, but I believe the banks will only lend you up to 30% of your gross monthly salary to pay mortgage. 
7. Family of 4, food R200/day = R6000/m
8. Note taxes payable on any job offers. 
9. Lastly, with inflation and conditions almost changing daily, it will be wise to stash away at least 10% of your monthly salary towards retirement 

Hope any of it helps. Good luck in your decision making.


----------

